
Show HN: Sparbuch, an event-store for Node.js - goloroden
https://www.npmjs.com/package/sparbuch
======
struppi
Looks really nice, although some parts of the documentation seem to refer to
advanced features.

Is it really necessary to read unpublished events, publish multiple events at
once, ...? I guess a large percentage of applications could do without that -
Just publish all events immediately and read only published.

IIUC (the docs), this should be possible anyway. So, it might be helpful to
describe this standard use case better, and create separate docs for advanced
features (not in Readme)...

~~~
goloroden
Yes, you are right: Many applications can work without those features that you
referred to as "advanced". So, I agree that it might be a good idea to
separate the docs more into the basics and advanced things.

Thanks for the suggestion :-)

(PS: I'm one of the authors of sparbuch.)

~~~
struppi
I know - We know each other IRL. I am @dtanzer on Twitter ;)

~~~
goloroden
Oh :-)

Nice to meet you here :-)

------
arbie
This seems somewhat complex to me.

Are there any suggestions for simpler event stores (perhaps with the interface
of an event _queue_ ) in any language?

~~~
mindcrash
A couple of days coding around RocksDB or LMDB would allow you to write one
yourself.

I'm not mentioning LevelDB on purpose because it doesn't allow you to have
several processes writing and reading to the store at the same time, which
really sucks if you want to separate ingestion and projection services, for
example.

~~~
arbie
Thanks for the pointers!

------
kpsychwave
Is the name a portmanteau of Baruch Spinoza?

~~~
goloroden
Sparbuch is the German word for a savings account. The idea behind the name is
as follows:

A credit institute doesn't store your current balance, but keeps a list of
deposits and payouts, which can be used to recalculate the current balance (or
any balance from the past).

In the same way, an event store does not store the current state, but keeps a
list of events, which can be used to recalculate the current state (or any
state from the past).

